# Why Book Klub not club



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

This is a silly question, but I am just curious. Why do we spell Klub and not Club.
Thanks for putting up with this silly question.


----------



## Jeff

Kindle not Cindle.


----------



## SheilaLouise

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> This is a silly question, but I am just curious. Why do we spell Klub and not Club.
> Thanks for putting up with this silly question.


Because someone thought using a K was cute. (Oh -- pardon me. I suppose I should say "kute".)


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

SheilaLouise said:


> Because someone thought using a K was cute. (Oh -- pardon me. I suppose I should say "kute".)


This is getting real funny.

What was I thinking spelling cotton. Pardon me, I suppose Kotton sounds better.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Jeff said:


> Kindle not Cindle.


And why Candle not kandle...LOL


----------



## Jeff

*DrDln* (dr.s.dhillon) said:


> And why Candle not kandle...LOL


With a name like drdln, you're questioning spelling?


----------



## Leslie

You should have seen the list we had of kolors for Kindle kovers...

Kiwi
Koal
Kabernet
Kurrency...

it went on and on...

L


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon)

Leslie said:


> You should have seen the list we had of kolors for Kindle kovers...
> Kiwi
> Koal
> Kabernet
> Kurrency...
> it went on and on...


Add Kut to this. Kuter than cut.


----------

